# List of threads in which I participated



## Ruslana

Hello to everyone, 

Does the interface of this forum have such a thing as written in the title? I mean, can I go somewhere and see all the threads I took part in picked together? Or I have to look through all the sections to find such "threads of mine"? 

Sorry if you've been over this before. I just don't know what key words would be proper to make a search.

*~ Merry Christmas to everyone! ~ *


----------



## LV4-26

Quick Links / Subscribed threads.
Does that help?

EDIT : Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Ruslana,

I am not sure if I have understood your question.
Your own personal profile has links to show you a list of all posts you have made, and all threads you have started.
For example--



> Find all posts by cuchuflete
> Find all threads started by cuchuflete



You may also use Advanced Search, to limit your selection to a specific forum or time frame.


----------



## cuchuflete

LV4-26 said:


> Quick Links / Subscribed threads.
> Does that help?
> 
> EDIT : Merry Christmas to you too.



This is another helpful suggestion, IF you subscribe to threads.
If you do not choose to subscribe, you may still find your own contributions through your profile or by using Search.


----------



## Jana337

You cannot because you do not subscribe to any threads. Go to Options and choose subscription with or without e-mail notifications. Then you will be able to follow your subscriptions in the User Control Panel. Moreover, in lists of thread titles, threads you subscribe to will have a visible tick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

You can also subscribe to threads manually (you might want to do it with threads you have participated in so far: click on your profile, All posts by Ruslana) through Thread tools.

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## LV4-26

cuchuflete said:


> This is another helpful suggestion, IF you subscribe to threads.


Sorry. Then I must have checked a specific box one day when I registered here and forgotten about it ever since. All the threads I ever participate in automatically appear in my "subscribed threads" list. I'd come to conclude this was a default option.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Jean-Michel,
I think you are correct, and that it is the default option.
However, if you turn it off, as I have, this is what it displays:



> Subscribed Threads in Folder: All
> 
> *
> This folder is currently empty.*


----------



## Ruslana

Oh, thanks you! I got it now. I guess the thing I need is called "Subscribed Threads". I turned it off because I didn't want to receive packs of emails every day, but I wasn't aware that subscription is possible without any email notifications.


----------



## Ruslana

Well, another question occured to me.  Is posting in a thread the only way to subscribe to that thread? Can I somehow subscribe to a thread where I have already made some posts but don't want to make any other posts (though would like to be subscribed)?


----------



## Jana337

Quoting myself. 



Jana337 said:


> You can also subscribe to threads manually (you might want to do it with threads you have participated in so far: click on your profile, All posts by Ruslana) through Thread tools.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Jana


----------



## Ruslana

Oops, sorry for being inattentive.


----------



## roxcyn

You can also go to "Find" and then type your user name, in your case Ruslana and all the discussions that you started or replied in will appear.  It is a good feature if you want to find out if someone responded to one of your questions a few days ago--because the forum has many questions.


----------



## geve

Ruslana said:


> Well, another question occured to me.  Is posting in a thread the only way to subscribe to that thread? Can I somehow subscribe to a thread where I have already made some posts but don't want to make any other posts (though would like to be subscribed)?


Also, you remain subscribed to a thread if you posted in it - even if you don't post in it again.


----------

